# STEROID BRANDS, PROFILES, PCTURES, & REVIEWS > PICTURES OF STEROIDS >  Colombian Ganabol - new printing ? or fake stuff.

## Shrir

Allright,here's my story:A week ago i was really unlucky to get a fake Testoviron by Schering.The German fake that Dutchbodybuilder was talking about in this forum,really pissing off )-: The thing is that i also got Ganabol 50 by Laboratorios/Colombia which also look perfect,but i really don't know what to think now.I compare it to a picture that Titan1 showed here before & it looks as if the package plus the bottle printing is slightly different.Please take a look & tell me what you think...

----------


## Shrir

Mine is the one on the left.The one on the right is the one Titan1 posted here sometime ago as a reall on.

----------


## Smart-tony

My bottle look like the one on the left side.

----------


## powerbodybuilder

Its only 50mg per ml, U need like 10 bottles for a cycle  :Frown:

----------


## Rider

looks like real stuff bro,I have exactly the same

----------

